# Rockwell 6301 base



## arenare (Jul 10, 2015)

Greetings,

The base (6301) on my 6302 router is fractured beyond repair. Are there other part numbers that are a replacement or substitute for this base?
Thank you.

Roger


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Buy a after market base


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roger, the PC 690 series is identical. Bosch 1601 - 1604 motors also fit in the fixed and plunge bases


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

arenare said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The base (6301) on my 6302 router is fractured beyond repair. Are there other part numbers that are a replacement or substitute for this base?
> Thank you.
> ...


is it the metal base that holds the router or is the the plastic plate???...

Porter Cable 6302 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## arenare (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you for the info.
Sorry for the delay- computer issues kept me offline.


----------



## arenare (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, the metal base is needed.
But, it's the one with the squared off top with black ring.
Thank you.


----------

